# wisconsin breeders



## bam247bi (May 19, 2011)

I'm researching breeders. Does anyone recommend any reputable breeders located in Wisconsin? The only one I've located so far is Jerland. Does anyone have a good or bad experience with them?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

What line of dog are you looking for? What do you want to do with your dog? What are you looking for in a dog?

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Do not go to Jerland. Ever. That's all I can say here, but if you want more info, I can send you a PM.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I know of a couple that I could easily recommend.
www.gildafk9s.com
and Hoksch Haus German Shepherds.

Check out their websites....


----------



## G.W.Veatch (Aug 11, 2011)

Why hide in a pm.?
I have had nothing but Great results getting a dog from Jerland and I'll continue to get my dogs from Larry.

I have 2 ScHh III females and one ScHhIII male.
all have great temperaments and are very sound dogs.
His dogs are all imported or from dogs that were imported from Germany.



Xeph said:


> Do not go to Jerland. Ever. That's all I can say here, but if you want more info, I can send you a PM.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

She's not hiding in a PM, it's against board rules to post negatives about a breeder. It can be considered slander, even if it's true.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Robin the link you sent doesn't work...


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Minnieski said:


> Robin the link you sent doesn't work...


Hokschhaus German Shepherds ?

http://www.gildafk9.com/index.html

Now what Robin isn't telling you is that she and her husband are very reputable breeders. She breeds gorgeous showlines! She is not in Wisconsin, but just south of the border in Illinois! Take a look 

Huerta Hof German Shepherds


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> It can be considered slander, even if it's true.


Libel, but yes.



> His dogs are all imported or from dogs that were imported from Germany.


Yes, so?



> I have 2 ScHh III females and one ScHhIII male.


That you bought, or that you titled yourself (honest question, not being snippy).


----------



## G.W.Veatch (Aug 11, 2011)

I bought one trained years ago, this got me started in the sport. 
I train them (with some help) myself, then at 2 years old I send them off to compete in Germany.

I'm one of his happy Breeders For jerland
all bitches are in homes not in the kennel.



Xeph, is saying not to go to Jerland, It's like making a accusation with out being abel to back it up. Then they have to hide, using the PM system? Open discussion is the only way someone can defend themselves when someone makes such a statement.
Maybe Xwph has a valid reason but we will never know.


Just remember dogs are not machines, any dog can have a proublem. Any dog form any breeding.



Xeph said:


> Do not go to Jerland. Ever. That's all I can say here, but if you want more info, I can send you a PM.





Minnieski said:


> She's not hiding in a PM, it's against board rules to post negatives about a breeder. It can be considered slander, even if it's true.






Xeph said:


> Libel, but yes.
> 
> 
> Yes, so?
> ...


----------



## G.W.Veatch (Aug 11, 2011)

Why wouldn't you go to breeder who has some of the best GSD's in north America and some top dogs even by German standards?

Why wouldn't buy a pup that was hand raised in someones home, not a kennel? This highly socializes the pup and helps make sure it's healthy and sound.

All the females are in someones home as a member of their family there not kept in a kennel just to be brought out to breed.

If you want the best go take a look 
and give Larry a call
Jerland.com


Ps,
To be able to say don't go to jerland and not state the reason seams wrong to me as the accused has no chance to rebut the statement.

So maybe this forum isn't the place for a honest discussion or for me?

Pss

Even if someone does not title a dog them selves or buys a dog that is titled, this fact does not take anything away from the dog.

It may even say more about the dog and it's all about the dog.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

G.W.Veatch said:


> Xeph, is saying not to go to Jerland, It's like making a accusation with out being abel to back it up. Then they have to hide, using the PM system? Open discussion is the only way someone can defend themselves when someone makes such a statement.
> Maybe Xwph has a valid reason but we will never know.


Please familiarize yourself with the board rules. She is not "hiding" behind the PM system, she is aware that negative comments may not be posted publicly to the board. Anyone who wants to know what she has to say is free to send her a PM and ask, so your statement that "we will never know" is incorrect. 

Positive comments may be shared publicly, which is more than fair to a breeder who may not be a board member, and as such is not able to defend themselves against accusations. This board is not in the business of mediating disputes between buyers and breeders or trying to determine who is right and who is wrong.


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

I highly recommend vom Gildaf (- Home). I got a puppy from Melinda back in 2008 and I also got an older dog from her in 2010. I have kept in regular contact with her since 2008 and have only good things to say about her! Melinda is such a nice person and I know if I ever wanted to get another puppy I'd go to her first! She does working line German Shepherds by the way.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> She is not "hiding" behind the PM system, she is aware that negative comments may not be posted publicly to the board.


Ding! If it were allowed, I'd post my (negative) thoughts on it directly to the board, but it is not, and so I don't.


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

Xeph said:


> Do not go to Jerland. Ever. That's all I can say here, but if you want more info, I can send you a PM.


second this ! keep looking


----------

